# Monster red



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I love it when I beat a personal best.
http://www.angling-addict.com/2011/09/monster-red.html


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Damn that thing is a pig! Nice fish man.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Damn.... didn;t need to see that !!! Now I have the road trip jitters !!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Def a pig! Congrats!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow!!!!! Congrats.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think I still have that **** eating grin on my face


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice!....you just convinced me to take off and paddle out to the Little River Jetties tomorrow( they are catching some bulls there also, at least for now they are)....picked up some 7in Gulp JerkShads on clearance, been looking for a reason to use the big bait...... If anyone is in the area and wants to go this week before they head out of here.... shoot me a PM, I can always use an extra set of eyes with all the traffic in that inlet.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh look, Rob got him another big fish... let me put my shocked face on....



haha congrats man, makes me want to get my yak wet, havent been out in 2 months!!!


----------

